
Show HN: See where in the world the F-bomb is being dropped - mgingras
http://www.fbomb.co
======
mgingras
Right now it only tracks the actual string "fuck", if you check out the code
on gh, [https://github.com/mgingras/fBomb](https://github.com/mgingras/fBomb)
, by changing line 67 of coffeeApp.coffee, "stream = Twitter.stream
'statuses/filter', {track:'fuck'}" , you could track anything you wanted.

~~~
kamjam
Cool, wanted to find out if it was possible to track anything, specifically I
wanted to know if the C-bomb was more common in UK and Australia :)

If would be nice if it was possible to change the tracked word directly from
the interface (or maybe some service like this already exists).

~~~
mgingras
I'm actually planning on writing this since the change would be trivial. But
that also makes it less appealing to do haha. I will see when I can get it
done.

~~~
huangc10
could be a powerful tool with hints of what's most popular on twitter atm.
then people can track real time events

------
snake_plissken
I was surprised there aren't a lot more F bombs being dropped.

Also, here is a nice nugget of wisdom from Nigeria: "Fuck, don't give a fuck,
don't get fucked over. 3 rules of life."

~~~
pranavrc
[https://dev.twitter.com/terms/geo-developer-
guidelines](https://dev.twitter.com/terms/geo-developer-guidelines)

I think it only shows the tweets with locations turned on.

~~~
mgingras
That is correct, it uses both the coordinates and places fields (see more
about those here [https://dev.twitter.com/docs/platform-
objects/tweets](https://dev.twitter.com/docs/platform-objects/tweets) ). There
were actually substantially less before adding the code to handle "place".
Most tweets that are tagged with a place and not specific coordinates use a
bounding box which I've handled by just dropping the pin in the middle of the
box.

------
DigitalSea
Surprised to see no f-bombs being dropped in Australia, it's a little quiet
here, a little too quiet. Interesingly, seems a lot of people in the UK love
to drop the f-bomb themselves, this is a little gem I discovered:

"I'm not an asshole I just don't give a fuck a lot"

Neat idea, I made something similar that generated fortune cookie messages
based on Tweets, it wasn't as nice as your idea and execution, nice one.

~~~
notduncansmith
You might not be aware but that's actually a lyric from a song called AssMilk
by Odd Future: [http://rapgenius.com/Tyler-the-creator-assmilk-
lyrics#note-7...](http://rapgenius.com/Tyler-the-creator-assmilk-
lyrics#note-76678)

One of my personal favorites from OF

------
LionRoar
I think it is a little bit odd to create a page that shows every fuck-word it
can find in the world, call it "fbomb", having an About page whereby one only
talks about the "F word" and "F-Bombs" while trying very hard not to type the
word fuck.

Seems a kinda hypocrite to me. "Look someone said fuck in <country> haha, but
I don't use that word, nono, not the F-word." I really dislike the term
f-word. Say fuck if you want, say nothing if you don't want.

But, yes, funny idea.

~~~
mgingras
I don't see where the hypocrisy is in creating an application that maps the
location of tweets with the "F-word" and then not writing the word "fuck"
anywhere. It isn't the intention to advocate cursing. The goal of the
application for me was to work in a new framework/language set on something
that some people may find entertaining. Writing fuck on the about page or not
doesn't really change the message, I didn't intentionally do either it just
isn't the vernacular I use to write about my development work.

------
taternuts
Cool, seems like it's based on this demo:
[https://github.com/maachou/TweetMapViewer](https://github.com/maachou/TweetMapViewer)

I hacked together a little twitter following thing using that as a guide this
weekend ([http://myemotions.herokuapp.com](http://myemotions.herokuapp.com))

~~~
mgingras
Thats pretty cool actually, but I hand't seen that before. I did this all on
my own.

------
dclowd9901
Perhaps doomed to the same plight as most of these kinds of visualizations
(wherein it becomes more of a population density chart than something with
which one can cull any sort of actually useful information)?

~~~
mgingras
In it's current implementation, where it has no persistent data, I would 100%
agree, however if you added a data store for it I'm sure that there are
analytics you could implement that might be useful.

~~~
tmostak
You might try out [http://mapd.csail.mit.edu](http://mapd.csail.mit.edu) \- it
uses GPUs to run the queries in real time - there are 80 million tweets now
but we're doing a billion for a demo with Nvidia. Here is a link to a heatmap
of the f-bomb with a bar chart of the states that say it the most (by % of
total words). [http://mapd.it/19uTSVG](http://mapd.it/19uTSVG)

------
gaze
I mean this is neat but why not try histogramming the results over a really
long period of time? A fuck-field if you will. That will contain much more
information.

------
breadbox
Fair warning: This is more addicting than it ought to be. Avoid unless
procrastination is your goal.

------
mgingras
I've seen this a few times, pardon my naivety, whats a c-bomb?

------
latraveler
So its basically a map of who's using Twitter, lol nice.

------
ChristianMarks
The mushroom clouds add an element of dark humor.

~~~
mck-
It reminds me of C&C

------
meggar
Brilliant. But does it just work for English?

------
GotAnyMegadeth
Stops after the first one for me...

~~~
mgingras
What browser? Should keep going.

~~~
GotAnyMegadeth
Chrome 30 on Windows 7

Is JavaScript enabled? Yes

Are Cookies enabled? Yes

Is Flash installed? Flash 11.9 is installed Up to date

Is Java installed? Java 7 (u17) is installed Out of date

YOUR COMPUTER SCREEN:

1920x1080 32 bit

DETECTED ADDONS:

Microsoft Silverlight v5.1

Ad Blocker

~~~
mgingras
I'll check it out. :)

------
xwowsersx
Fucking Brits. Fucking Americans.

~~~
krapp
Fuck yeah.

------
ryanseys
Awesome work!

------
newsmaster
I wants to know about the CBomb

~~~
wellboy
Australia would be swamped :)

